# Any one here from southern ontario?



## halfin888 (May 6, 2010)

Hey everyone; I'm from southern ontario. Wondering if anyone else is. This is my second year hunting. Just hoping to hook up with some people for a good chat. Need as much help as possible. Have a few hunting spots and just would like to hear peoples input on what I should do with lands I hunt on.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome to AT

Whereabouts in southern ON do you live?


----------



## halfin888 (May 6, 2010)

Mississauga


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Biggest thing I can say is, treat both the land owner AND his land with respect and always leave his land as you found it. If you harvest an animal on their land, offer them some of the meat. I also like to do a little something for them around Christmas time. Even something as small as a card goes a long way.


----------



## Sickside (May 14, 2010)

I live in California but 90% of my family live in Ontario,Thunder Bay area for the most part.All born and raised hunters ,outdoors men/women for a few generations.Personally I love it there have a old but nice lake cabin on sandstone and head up every year,just waiting now on some documents before i go up for a few months:teeth:


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Tillsonburg here. where are you from halfin888?


----------



## Corndrunk (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ,

I'm in Essex county. I found that most places around here are either spoken for or the tree huggers own 'em! I don't have a place to hunt either!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm in Harrow/McGregor area. As far as what to do with the lands you hunt, treat them and the landowner with respect. Even if the landowner doesn't treat you with respect. 
Spots are too hard to come by down here. Don't bring people if the landowner asks you not to. 
Later, Rob.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

we are here in Woodstock, and it is hard to get good places to hunt. So keep the land owners very happy and do as they ask, and share some of the game you get with them whether or not it comes off there land.


----------



## scars (Jul 3, 2009)

Amherstburg here, respect property and owner and always leave it as it was when you leave. I always pick up any shell casings if shooting and make sure we thank the owner when we see him. If you get a spot to hunt do everything you can to keep it, because there aren't many out there.
Good luck


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Whereabouts in S Ontario? I'm in Blackstock. Drop me a PM.


----------



## snikwah (May 22, 2010)

west brant county ...most folks will let you hunt if you go out and ask


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Woodslee , On.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Tiltucky here, hunt in West Lorne.


----------



## BowTye (Oct 9, 2005)

Peterborough, Ont.

Glad to help if you have any questions or need advice feel free to PM me.


----------

